# Weird banding on new 5D Mark II



## djw (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi'ya

I have a new (2 week old) 5d mark ii. I have already taken about 1000 images but have noticed some weird (electronic) banding on three images--two of them this morning.

Has anyone seen this before?

The first image is OK, the next two show the banding. The lens was a EF 50mm f1.4, ISO500, F2.8. The shot before was OK and the shots after were also OK 

It looks to me like the bottom section of photo 1 is repeated in photos 2 and 3, as the bunny feet are unchanged (no tripod, I was hand-holding).

I would be interested to see if anyone has experienced this before?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you tried using a different card and/or doing a low-level format of the card?

There was another thread with similar pics recently. The advice there was to return the camera...


----------



## NAshby (Apr 6, 2012)

Like neuroatomist said it's either a card or camera issue I have had that same problem with my 7D a while back and it was due to a corrupted card.My suggestion is to just try a few different cards to be sure, remember with memory cards you pay for what you get and the data on the cards is pretty much your lifeblood so invest in decent cards and you shouldn't get these issues. If that doesn't work then yea its a dud camera with a bad sensor, send it back and get another body.

~Nathan Ashby
Photography Apprentice Coordinator
http://www.brovadoweddings.com/blog/photography-apprentice/


----------



## djw (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheers, thanks for the replies.

The card is a SanDisk extreme 16Gb (60MB/sec.). I will do a format and see what happens over the weekend.

I think it's also prudent the start down the body exchange avenue.

@neuro-can you remember a link to the other post with the similar problem?

Cheers

David


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2012)

djw said:


> @neuro-can you remember a link to the other post with the similar problem?



Sorry, no. It was here on CR, but a quick look didn't turn it up. The image problem was quite similar, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2012)

djw said:


> Cheers, thanks for the replies.
> 
> The card is a SanDisk extreme 16Gb (60MB/sec.). I will do a format and see what happens over the weekend.
> 
> ...


 
Its a very common issue to have a corrupted card, so do the low level format or erase. Its a good idea to have backup cards, now that the 5D MK III takes two cards, get a class 10 SDXC card to keep in the camera and write duplicate images to it. I bought a 64GB one on a Amazon sale this week for $87. Its big enough that I won't have to format it frequently, and I have backups of my images in case the primary CF card fails.

you paid for the dual card slots, so take advantage!


----------



## Aglet (Apr 7, 2012)

looks like (jpg) data error.

Can be caused by error on your flash card so re-format's a good idea (low level if it's an option on your camera) .. or try a different card but I've also had some data errors like that caused by a misbehaving USB interface on an older computer.

Check your flash card and also try downloading to a different computer system to help isolate the problem.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Apr 7, 2012)

I had JPEGs corrupted by a card reader, which happened intermittently, but those would usually ruin the photo starting from a certain spot to the bottom of the image. In this case it's the top of the image which is corrupted, so I'm unsure.


----------



## AUGS (Apr 7, 2012)

I think this is the thread that Neuro was talking about - 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4736.0

This was a new 5D3, but not sure this case is a similar issue. Hope you resolve your issue.


----------



## Warninglabel (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like your card was full and it was writing over picture data


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is a bad/corrupt card. I have the same issue with a Lexar Professional 600x 16GB card. At first I thought it was a Light Room import issue, then a started transferring the files directly to disc and would have the same issue in LightRoom and DPP.

It happens to me roughly 2 out of every 100 shot.

Just more support where shooting on smaller cards is better because it is much cheaper to toss an expensive 8GB card than a 32 GB one.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 7, 2012)

djw said:


> Cheers, thanks for the replies.
> 
> The card is a SanDisk extreme 16Gb (60MB/sec.). I will do a format and see what happens over the weekend.
> 
> ...



I posted this info in another thread about recommended cards. I'm a freelance cameraman and one of the pieces of gear that I own is a Nano Flash solid state recorder that uses CF cards. Recently the manufacturer pulled their recommendation and approval of San Disk Extreme and Extreme Pro cards.

Copy/Paste from my sales rep:
"NanoFlash has recently taken off SanDisk Extreme and SanDisk ExtremePro cards from their recommendation list. This is due to recent internal changes SanDisk has been making to their CF cards, which has since caused multiple errors to occur in the field."

http://cd.contentpros.org/Products/nanoFlash/nanoFlashMedia.aspx


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 8, 2012)

I had the same issue couple years ago with the same card. It was definitely the card. I had to return 3 different versions of the card. I no longer use sandisk.


----------



## djw (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback!

I haven't seen the issue again this weekend. I did an in-camera erase/format and have been trying to tax the setup with full RAW and JPG; and shooting bursts.

I am glad that it seems to be more of a card issue instead of a camera one.

Sounds like SanDisk cards are on the nose-what recommendations are there for a replacement? What I would really like would be a Eye Fi CF card (if only they made one!).

This camera is a 5D mark 2 (not mark 3) so there will only be one card slot. I only bought the mark 2 after the 3 was released. A mark 3 purchase had a green light but I could not justify the additional cost for this hobby.

I am just loving the mark 2 (despite this 'card' issue). The image quality and new lenses are amazing me every day--it is a great step up from the G9!

Cheers

David


----------



## Aglet (Apr 9, 2012)

One more thing to be aware of is counterfeit cards, there's lots of them out there and Sandisk had a page on their site showing how to help ID the fakes.
My older Ultra, Ultra II and Extremes, various Lexars and even some generics have never given me any problems. And that's many TB of data over dozens of cards and many years. Not to say it doesn't happen with authentic parts once in a while but I've certainly encountered some problems with fake junk which misbehaved immediately. no more unknown auction sources for my cards!


----------



## djw (May 5, 2012)

Good news to report-my issue was card related.

I bought a Lexar 16GB Professional 400x CF card and nearly a thousand images later (a mix of RAW+JPEG and range of quality settings) I have seen no image corruption.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.

The original SanDisk card came bundled with a 5D2 and 24-105 L from DigitalRev (in Hong Kong). Other than the card issue I was very, very happy with DigitalRev's customer service, speed and price.

Cheers

David


----------



## wickidwombat (May 5, 2012)

djw said:


> Thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> I haven't seen the issue again this weekend. I did an in-camera erase/format and have been trying to tax the setup with full RAW and JPG; and shooting bursts.
> 
> ...



I have about a dozen transcend 32GB 400x CF cards and all work perfectly they are really cheap for the performance
I recently got some 32GB sandisk extreme pro SD cards for use in the SD slot on the 5D3 but havent used them extensively enough to comment on reliability

here is an ebay link to the ones I got
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transcend-32GB-32-GB-400x-CF-CompactFlash-Memory-Card-/221011294714?pt=Digital_Camera_Memory_Cards&hash=item33754cb9fa


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2012)

djw said:


> Thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> I did an in-camera erase/format and have been trying to tax the setup with full RAW and JPG; and shooting bursts.


 
The 5D MK II does not have a erase function, just a quick format, and it will not repair the card. Erase writes zeros to every memory location on the card and can take 15-20 minutes, more or less depending on card size and speed. You must do a low level format using a card reader in your computer. If there is a bad block on the card, eventually, the camera will try to save a photo to it with the same results.


----------



## baburaj (Feb 1, 2013)

Which card u used ?



djw said:


> Hi'ya
> 
> I have a new (2 week old) 5d mark ii. I have already taken about 1000 images but have noticed some weird (electronic) banding on three images--two of them this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## djw (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, 
I forgot to back report but after more testing this issue was sensor- not card-related. A warrenty repair of the camera and a new sensor solved all the issues. 

Thanks so much for all the replys. 

Cheers,

David


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------



## baburaj (Feb 1, 2013)

" hi how u got this issue "



djw said:


> Hi'ya
> 
> I have a new (2 week old) 5d mark ii. I have already taken about 1000 images but have noticed some weird (electronic) banding on three images--two of them this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## baburaj (Feb 1, 2013)

"Thanks for the update .............


----------

